# Entpacken auf dem Server



## cantafunk (15. März 2004)

Kleine Frage,
weiß jemand ob man auch *.zip oder *.rar files auf éinem server entpacken kann,  wenn ja wie es funktioniert. ich frage deshalb, weil mir es oft zu lange dauert wenn ich sehr viele daten hochladen muss!


----------



## deckel (15. März 2004)

Was ist auf dem Server drauf? Linux oder windows das sollte man schon wissen


----------



## cantafunk (15. März 2004)

linux


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (16. März 2004)

Grundvoraussetzung ist, dass auf dem Webserver ein Programm wie "tar" oder "unzip" installiert ist, das ist bei 95% der Linux-Server der Fall. Das Hauptproblem ist aber, dass Du einen Shell-Zugang zum Server brauchst, das heisst Du musst die Möglichkeit haben, dem Server über die Konsole / die Eingabeaufforderung Befehle zu geben. So einen Shell-Zugang gibt es sehr selten bei Shared-Webhosting Paketen. 

Die Notlösung ist, dass Du diese Befehle durch ein speziell angepasstes Skript (z.b. geschrieben in Perl oder PHP) dem Webserver übermittelst, aber da fragst Du besser in unserem PHP- oder Perl/CGI-Forum nach, was Du genau zusammencoden musst 

Wenn der Webspace keine eigenen CGIs unterstützt, hast Du gar keine Chance


----------



## cantafunk (16. März 2004)

naja, das hat sich dann wohl erledigt, denn ne shell hab ich leider keine. und extra nen script programmieren oder danach suchen muss auch nicht sein. 
dann lad ich einfach all meine sachen so hoch.
trotzdem danke für deine mühe.

gruss
canta


----------

